# To be a good cooker in Hotels!



## rainbowtang (Jun 7, 2007)

What kind of jobs we can do? I think the best choice is to be a good cooker in Hotels!!

I found a useful hotel recruiting website and there are so many famous Shanghai Five star and Four star international hotels recruiting on this website. I hope it can help people who are interested in hotel industry.

9djob is Shanghai and China's largest source for jobs in the hotel sector.


----------



## rainbowtang (Jun 7, 2007)

What kind of jobs we can do? I think the best choice is to be a good cooker in Hotels!!

I found a useful hotel recruiting website and there are so many famous Shanghai Five star and Four star international hotels recruiting on this website. I hope it can help people who are interested in hotel industry.


----------

